# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Pikavuorojen yhteismarkkinoinnin puute

## Jufo

Ovatko Tampere - Helsinki välin seuraavat pikavuorot uusia:

Tre - Hki:
8.30 - 10.45 M-P
13.30 - 15.45 M-S
16.45 - 19.00 M-P
21.00 - 23.15 K,To,SS

Hki - Tre:
8.55 - 11.15 M-P
12.45 - 15.10 M-S
17.00 - 19.20 M,To,P
20.15 - 22.40 M-P, SS

Näitä vuoroja ei nimittäin ole listattu TKL:n aikataulukirjan s.173 eikä bussista ottamassani Tre-Hki välin aikataululehtisessä. Sain tietää kyseisten vuorojen olemassaolosta sattumalta vasta eilen. Vai johtuuko vuorojen puute listasta siitä, että tiettyjen liikennöitsijöiden vuoroja ei listata? Mielestäni se on puute, sillä ei kai tarkoitus ole etsiä vuorojen olemassaoloa useista eri lähteistä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Olenkin jo pitkään arvellut, että muutamat vuorot Keravalle Helsingin linja-autoasemalta ovat nimenomaan rahdin kuljettamisen takia ajossa.


Niin, en jaksa oikein uskoa, että ne vuorot kannattaisivat nykyään, kun Kerava on ytv-alueella, ja juna menee alta puolen tunnin. Voisin kuitenkin kuvitella, että U643:ssa on vielä matkustajia, kun junia ei siihen aikaan niin kauheasti mene, samoten kuin ei muita busseja Hyrylään.

----------


## kemkim

> Niin, en jaksa oikein uskoa, että ne vuorot kannattaisivat nykyään, kun Kerava on ytv-alueella, ja juna menee alta puolen tunnin. Voisin kuitenkin kuvitella, että U643:ssa on vielä matkustajia, kun junia ei siihen aikaan niin kauheasti mene, samoten kuin ei muita busseja Hyrylään.


Joo. Helsinki-Hyrylä -välillä luulisi olevan matkustajia, kun taas Hyrylän ja Keravan välillä rahti on se syy ajaa bussi sinne. Paluumatkalla toisin päin. Bussi lisäksi ajaa Riihikallion lähiön kautta, jolloin saadaan nämäkin asukkaat bussimatkustuksen piiriin kotioven läheltä, rahdilla ei kai ole niin kiire.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Sellainen matkustaja, jolle on ihan sama kenen liikennöitsijän autolla kulkee, ei arvaa kysellä monen aikataulujulkaisun perään. Yhden firman aikataulua silmäillessään hän ei välttämättä edes tajua samalla reitillä olevan muutakin tarjontaa (ellei aikataulussa ole mukana "vieraita" vuoroja). Vaikka liikennöitsijä iloitsee, kun tähän yhteen aikatauluun luottava matkustaja ei eksy naapurifirman bussiin, niin itku pitkästä ilosta...


Näinhän se on. Tosin ymmärrän kyllä, että yksikään bussifirma ei halua julkaista muiden liikennöitsijöiden vuoroja yksipuolisesti. Muutos pitäisi toteuttaa porukkapäätöksenä. Siis taas kerran eräänlainen sovellutus vangin dilemmasta. Taikka vapaamatkustuksen ongelmasta, jos suurin osa pääsisi sopuun, mutta osa toimijoista kieltäytyisi osallistumasta.

Mielestäni hyvä ratkaisu olisi ottaa hieman mallia vr:ltä joka julkaisee pieniä pahvisia aikataululäpysköjä eri reittiväleille. Matkahuolto voisi tehdä samanlaisia eri väleille, kuten vaikka Tampere - Helsinki. Maakunnallisesta liikenteestähän jo julkaistaankin aikataulukirjoja. Näitä pahvisia aikatauluja olisi sitten jaossa niin linja-autoasemilla kuin busseissakin yhtiöiden omien aikataulujen rinnalla. Jos homma jäisi Matkahuollon kontolle, niin säästyttäisiin niiltä ongelmilta, joita väkisinkin seuraisi, kun bussifirmat yrittäisivät keskenään sopia asiasta.

Nyt kun vielä mietin, niin tällaisia aikatauluja taitaa jo ollakin olemassa express-bussien osalta. En kyllä millään muista, ikään kuin olisin tuollaisen nähnyt väliltä Joensuu - Kuopio. Mutta joka tapauksessa aikataulua kaikista vuoroista eri reiteille ei taida olla julkaistuna.

----------


## Miska

> Mielestäni hyvä ratkaisu olisi ottaa hieman mallia vr:ltä joka julkaisee pieniä pahvisia aikataululäpysköjä eri reittiväleille. Matkahuolto voisi tehdä samanlaisia eri väleille, kuten vaikka Tampere - Helsinki.


Itse asiassa Matkahuollosta saa aikataulutulosteita mille tahansa yhteysvälille, jolla MH-järjestelmän liikennettä vain on. Matkahuolto tosin perii tästä pienen korvauksen (lienee 50 senttiä / tuloste tällä hetkellä), koska Matkahuollolle noista tulosteista on lähinnä vain kuluja. Jos LAL:ssa päätetään, että ilmaisia aikataulukortteja olis kiva saada, niin eiköhän Matkahuolto sellaisia painattaisi, toki pientä bussiyritysten maksamaa korvausta vastaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Jos LAL:ssa päätetään, että ilmaisia aikataulukortteja olis kiva saada, niin eiköhän Matkahuolto sellaisia painattaisi, toki pientä bussiyritysten maksamaa korvausta vastaan.


Minä sanoisin, että se olisi todella kustannustehokasta mainontaa. Luulen, että junan käyttö Tampereelta Helsinkiin on osittain suosituksi juuri noiden pikkuisten aikataulujen takia, kun niitä on tarttunut ihmisten matkaan aika tavalla. Ja niistä niin konkreettisesti näkee, että juna kulkee melkeinpä aina kun vain haluaa lähteä.

----------


## Miska

> Luulen, että junan käyttö Tampereelta Helsinkiin on osittain suosituksi juuri noiden pikkuisten aikataulujen takia, kun niitä on tarttunut ihmisten matkaan aika tavalla. Ja niistä niin konkreettisesti näkee, että juna kulkee melkeinpä aina kun vain haluaa lähteä.


Tosin juuri tuolla reitillä muiden kuin Paunun vuorot ovat lähinnä täydentävää tarjontaa. Paunulaisia kun kuitenkin menee aamusta iltaan kerran tunnissa, vilkkaimpina matkustusaikoina useamminkin. Eri asia olisikin, jos Hki - Lahti -reitillä jokainen liikennöitsijä julkaisi vain oman aikataulunsa, reitillä kun on kymmenkunta liikennöitsijää... Itse asiassa juuri tuolla Lahdentiellä liikennöitsijät ovat tehneet yhteistyötä ja jo kymmenisen vuotta sitten reitille luotiin tasatahtiaikataulu (Helsingistä 00 30, Lahdesta 15 45). Olen myös nähnyt jaettavan koosteaikataulua, jossa on mainittu kaikki reitin vuorot.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Itse asiassa juuri tuolla Lahdentiellä liikennöitsijät ovat tehneet yhteistyötä ja jo kymmenisen vuotta sitten reitille luotiin tasatahtiaikataulu (Helsingistä 00 30, Lahdesta 15 45). Olen myös nähnyt jaettavan koosteaikataulua, jossa on mainittu kaikki reitin vuorot.


Itse en ole nähnyt kuin KA-yhtymän sisällä olevien, ja Sukulan vuoroja, siis KA-yhtymän jakamissa aikatauluissa. Sitten taas Savonlinja-konsernilla omansa ja niin edelleen. Kaikki vuorot tiivistettynä olen nähnyt vain matkahuollon aikatauluyhteenvedoissa. Sinäänsä sääli, että liikennöitsijät eivät tee yhteistyötä kun Expressbus:n sisällä. Yhteistyöstä voisi olla kaikille hyötyä. Kun matkustaja A näkee, että vaikkapa Pohjolan Liikenteen vuoro menee 00.50 ja matkustaja B, että Savonlinjan vuoro 03.20 voi matkustaja A mennäkkin jo siihen aikaisempaan, kun ennen on luullut, että menee vain se yksi. Sitten taas toisin päin, matkustaja B näkee, että meneekin 03.20, joka sopii hänelle paremmin kun hän on puolestaan luullut, että menee vain 00.50.

----------


## Miska

> Itse en ole nähnyt kuin KA-yhtymän sisällä olevien, ja Sukulan vuoroja, siis KA-yhtymän jakamissa aikatauluissa. Sitten taas Savonlinja-konsernilla omansa ja niin edelleen. Kaikki vuorot tiivistettynä olen nähnyt vain matkahuollon aikatauluyhteenvedoissa.


Olen nähnyt sellaisen ohuen läpyskän, jossa on kaikki Hki - Lahti ja Lahti - Hki pikat. Lisäksi Koiviston Auton ja Sukulan Linjan yhteisessä aikatauluvihkosessa on ainakin ollut (tuoreinta painosta ei nyt sattunut tähän hätään löytymään) viimeisellä aukeamalla kaikki reitin vuorot.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Olen nähnyt sellaisen ohuen läpyskän, jossa on kaikki Hki - Lahti ja Lahti - Hki pikat. Lisäksi Koiviston Auton ja Sukulan Linjan yhteisessä aikatauluvihkosessa on ainakin ollut (tuoreinta painosta ei nyt sattunut tähän hätään löytymään) viimeisellä aukeamalla kaikki reitin vuorot.



Noh, se on sitten aika hyvä juttu.  :Smile:   Harvoin näkee kilpailevilta liikennöitsijöiltä tuollaista toimintaa. Helposti kun ajatellaan, että sitten kilpailija vaan saa siitä hyötyä.

----------

